# Corsair graphite 600t frontpanel



## skdiggy (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir einer verraten wie oder wo ich ein neues frontpanel bekommen kann ? Das alte hat durch einen defekt und beim sleeven das zeitliche gesegnet .


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Ich nehme an Du brauchst das FP mit dem Drehregler? korrekt?


----------



## skdiggy (26. September 2011)

genau ,ich bräuchte das ganze in weiß.Kann es sein das die lüftersteuerung schnell mal defekt geht ? hab öfters in foren sowas gelesen .


----------



## Bluebeard (26. September 2011)

Naja was bedeutet öfters 

klar gibt es einige Fälle aber "öfters" ist nicht wirklich der Fall wenn man sich die RMAs und Feedbacks anschaut - auf Basis der Gerätemengen ist es ein kleiner Teil 

Bitte eine RMA einleiten und mir dann bitte die RMA nummer schicken die Du per Mail bekommst! ich werde mich dann so darum kümmern das Du kein Gehäuse eisnchicken brauchst und nur das Frontpanel bekommst - ganzen Tower tauschen macht da keinen Sinn - also die RMA Mail ignorieren und an mich die RMA nummer schicken, am besten ganze RMA Mail weiterleiten!

Bitte Mail an:
Sascha.Milutinovic@Corsair.com

Sollte dann kurzfristig machbar sein!


----------



## skdiggy (27. September 2011)

muss ich dann das alte teil einschicken ?


----------



## skdiggy (29. September 2011)

Hab dir eine Mail geschickt


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist leider nicht im Mailfach - bitte nochmal!


----------



## skdiggy (2. Oktober 2011)

erledigt,im betreff steht mein nickname


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist angekommen - habe mal dem eigenen Tech Support geantwortet^^


----------



## skdiggy (2. Oktober 2011)

danke dafür


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Oktober 2011)

Perfekt! - Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## skdiggy (8. Oktober 2011)

Die wollen jetzt das ganze gehäuse haben .Ich hab das aber lackiert und bearbeitet.Was soll ich jetzt machen ? hab dir die E-mail wieder weitergeleitet.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2011)

Schick mir die Mail nochmal und setze deinen Nickname und Forum bitte in den Betreff - dann kümmere ich mich darum!


----------



## skdiggy (10. Oktober 2011)

erledigt


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

Ok - alles klar


----------



## skdiggy (17. Oktober 2011)

kann ich noch hoffen ? Falls nicht werde ich die öffnungen bald verschließen


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

Meinst Du die Mails die Du bekommen hattest?

ist geklärt, das Case wurde geschlossen (also der Fall)


----------



## skdiggy (29. Oktober 2011)

wie ist es eigentlich ausgegangen? ich hab keine e-mail mehr von corsair bekommen


----------



## Bluebeard (5. November 2011)

Ganz einfach - Da gabs was auf den Deckel und die Sache ist durch  musste nur mal klarstellen das die Verwirrung nicht Deine Schuld war sondern das der Support überschneidend die Mails geschickt hat - solang das nachvollziehbar ist - sind meine Kollegen in der RMA da recht kulant 

Für Dich ist die Sache abgehakt  - nichts weiter zu bedenken etc. - Hauptsache Du bist zufrieden - um den Rest machen wir uns Gedanken, nicht der Kunde!


----------



## PingPong (30. November 2011)

hi,

ich hab in eurem forum gelesen das ihr auch einzelne lüftersteuerungen für das corsair graphite 600t nachliefern könnt?  meine ist leider kaputt gegangen bzw das kabel das ans netzteil angeschlossen wird, damit die steuerung strom bekommt, ist abgerissen. wollte die kabel einfach wieder ranlöten, nur weiss ich leider nicht welchen der beiden stränge ich an den "+" und welchen ich an den "-"pol löten muss/darf. kannst du mir da evtl weiterhelfen? danke schonmal für deine hilfe

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

Schick mir deine Adresse per PM - dann machen wir einen Austausch.


----------



## skdiggy (5. Dezember 2011)

gemacht ^^

austausch heißt ja das ich das alte ding zurückschicken muss oder ?


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

gibt es ein Update?


----------



## skdiggy (13. Februar 2012)

nichts ist passiert ,aber das ist egal ich hab mir anfang februar ein dell xps 710 Gehäuse besorgt und dafür brauchte ich das Mainboard tray vom Corsair .Danke für deine Mühe


----------

